# Two females looking for home in Spokane



## ThePixelMines (Jan 3, 2008)

I have two female rats (each about a year old) that need a home. I'm willing to give all the supplies (large aquarium, 3 wooden homes, water bottle, food bowl, food, bedding and a 4 storey rat jungle gym I built) with the rats.

My wife and I both had rats while in college (they passed long ago) and loved them. When my 4-year-old daughter was discovered to be allergic to dogs and cats (we had 2 of each in the house) and had to move them outside, so we got two rats of which she wasn't allergic. Over the last year my _wife _has grown into an allergy to rats. Murphy's law, right?

They're very sweet. They can easily be out of their cage for 30 minutes and not have any _accidents_. They've never bitten and are great with kids who know how to handle small animals. I take them out frequently as they like to travel around the house with me on my shoulders or explore my work bench. They also enjoy their rat gym and have never wandered away from it when left relatively unattended.

Let me know if you're interested. BTW, let me introduce Cindy & Snow.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

I love their jungle gym  So awesome! Good luck in finding them a home  I am in Aus, so theres no chance I will be able to get them


----------



## ThePixelMines (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, thanks! I had a bunch of 2 x 1 lumber I had been given from which I built it. I started designing a similar contraption that would fit on top of their aquarium but that's gone to the wayside ever since my wife discovered her allergy.

I never retro-fitted this gym to fit on the aquarium as it would just absorb urine. :-\ The new design would have had a mesh wire floor surface so all soilings would fall through to the bedding.


----------



## Lissa_K (Jan 30, 2009)

That is such an AWESOME gym! If I had my house stuff finished, I'd try and work out a train, but alas.... Yet another month on renovation, easily.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, I'm working on my sister! She lives in Spokane Valley, so is going to find out if her apartment will allow small pets. I told her I would let you know, and find out more. Is there a way you can email me? I just have a few questions from my sister for you.

Anita


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm still waiting to hear from my sister.  I know her daughters really want the rats! They just need to get the ok from the apartment.

Anita


----------



## ThePixelMines (Jan 3, 2008)

Sadly, Anita's sister did not take the rats. They are still available if anyone is interested.


----------



## ThePixelMines (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, I just read a statement from PETA regarding Free to Good Home ads. I guess it makes _some_ sense.

Fine. We'll say $10 gets the whole lot. At least that will stop someone who might want to sell them.


----------



## ThePixelMines (Jan 3, 2008)

The girls found a home today. ;D

Thanks to everyone that expressed interest.


----------

